# catching what you eat. when and what to release/keep?



## TexasCoaster (Jan 7, 2014)

have questions to help me know when to release and when to keep, thanks.

Never caught a real big speckle trout. Wondering if they are good eating or if they get wormed out and muddy like some other old fish? 

Also, when a fish is gut hooked, how much of a chance does it stand if released?

I intend to eat all I keep.. as of now I would keep flounder, specks, reds around 30, sandies, whiting, croaker, maybe gafftop.... would you agree/disagree/ or add anything to this list? 

Also, if anyone wants a fishing buddy/apprentice to carry their stuff and wake up early to catch bait in exchange for fishing knowledge, im.your guy. Im not completely ignorant just a little rough around the edges and would love to rub elbows with some more experienced fishermen.


----------



## Chris.d514 (Aug 14, 2012)

Stingrays are actually pretty good if cooked right, almost a scallop taste imo. If you get to fishing surf and get into Spanish Mackerel they are pretty tasty as well.


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Overslot reds really aren't as good eating as ones right at 21-22 inches. Specs the best ones to eat are at the limit of 15-20 inches everything over really aren't as good eating. Unless I plan on mounting the trout I release it over say 23 inches. To be honest speckled trout are best around 12 inches (Louisiana trip) lol. And flounder are great at any size I don't discriminate on size of flounder lol goodluck fishin!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually release trout over 22" unless they are gut or gill hooked. Just for the sake of trying to do my share of conservation. 


Reds, the smaller the better. I wish the limit was 17-25. I can count on one hand how many I have tagged. 

Flounder, any legal size. 

Drum, I grew up thinking they were trash fish but I have heard that small ones are good.


Where do you live?


----------



## TexasCoaster (Jan 7, 2014)

Good info. Thanks guys. Im down on galveston island


----------



## Fbird55 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll vouch for smaller black drum. I've even grilled them up for fish tacos. Great grilled or fried. Definitely want to get as small as you legally can, though. 20" or more starts to push my comfort zone, but honestly thats just from heresay. I've never actually kept and cooked a larger one. Anyone that has want to give some input? I wouldn't be surprised if they fry up just fine.


----------



## Fbird55 (Sep 26, 2013)

I was a fresh water fishing convert. When I started with saltwater, I would just keep one of any species the first time I caught it to see if I liked it. That way I wasn't throwing out a bag limit if it was bad. There were admittedly several species that I never even did that with, though. You've got me wanting to broaden my horizons, though....especially the stingray comment. I may try some new things when I hit Galveston for a week this April.


----------



## rootpuma (Jul 30, 2012)

Whiting are GREAT too!

Drum up to 20" is great...after that they may or may not have spaghetti worms....not NOT bad for humans to consume! They are also in trout and reds! But like I said they are not bad to eat and you can pull them out of the meat and clean the meat and it is all normal...but even if you left it in you would not notice them and they will not harm you! Trust me... I just had a long discussion on them on this forum! Google them "spaghetti worms" and read the Louisiana fish and game report on them. It should be the first link.


----------



## PM Mike (Mar 19, 2014)

Texas Coaster,

I suspect you will get all kinds of responses concerning what to keep vs what to release. The main thing to remember is that you are out there to fish and have fun. If having fun means bringing home a full cooler, then do that (within the legal limits). If having fun means leaving a few for next time, then do that. Learn about the the life cycle of what you are trying to catch and make your own choices. Will you be able to each what you keep before it gets freezer burned? If you do any thinking about what is going on, you will figure it out on your own. The choices you make for yourself are the best for you.

Your question about gut hooked fish surviving is a subject of all kinds of debate. There is no question that how we handle the fish we catch makes a huge difference in survival after we let them go. Keep you hands wet, handle as little as possible and keep them in the water as much as possible. You have done all you can do. Fishing out of Port Mansfield, we seem to catch a lot of trout just under the 15" slot. I got tired of trying to get gut hooked fish off without pulling everything loose so I started mashing the barbs down on my hooks. Not perfect but it helps.

Finally, about learning the finer points of fishing. Fish with guides who like to talk and educate there clients. Most good guides will tell you why they are fishing a certain spot and what they are looking for. They have experience with all kinds of equipment and situations their clients present and will usually gladly share that experience. Just remember that sometimes they might tell you you are doing something wrong. Don't let it bother you. They are just telling it like they see it.

When you book the guide, discuss what kind of fishing you want to do (wade, drift, natural bait, artificial bait, etc). A good guide will tell you if they don't want to fish a certain way. Don't hesitate to say "Thanks but no thanks" if they aren't willing to fish like you want to. Just because the guide's fishing style isn't what you are looking for doesn't make them a bad guide, they just have a different style.

It might seem expensive to pay $500 - 600 for a day of fishing with a guide but it is way cheaper than owning a boat. I know. Good luck out there!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

X 100 on the boat deal--you can figure a good boat is going to be a 400 dollar per month payment--x 12 = 4800---you can spend a lot of time with a guide for that kind of cash..

Mangrove Snapper are our mid day go to fish--lots of them easy to clean and are GREAT fried grilled--tacos--


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

When I started saltwater fishing I would keep a few Trout and Flounder. The Reds were caught and released.
Now I just catch and release.
But in the winter I like to get out of the house and fish the surf with Shrimp and Fish Bites mostly for Whiting. They also make good Tacos.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Gotta add sheepshead and pompano to the "eat me" list! Agreeon puppy drum and whiting being tasty. Smacks are ok, but i dont like to freeze them. Also small blacktip and bonnetheads are fantastic. Firmer meat but less fishy than most fish. Perfect to blacken or grill.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Yellow.mouth said:


> Gotta add sheepshead and pompano to the "eat me" list! Agreeon puppy drum and whiting being tasty. Smacks are ok, but i dont like to freeze them. Also small blacktip and bonnetheads are fantastic. Firmer meat but less fishy than most fish. Perfect to blacken or grill.


YES! Sheepshead is some of the best eating out there! When cooked right, I'll take that over reds and trout...But, I can't stand catching and cleaning them! LOL!


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

You're all going to laugh... But gafftop tastes awesome fried. Prettiest and whitest meat you'll ever see on a fish. Mixed it in with some reds and trout one night and no one could tell the difference but me, ha!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree that the Gafftop taste great when fried right. A few months back I was eating in a local restaurant in Galveston and the cook came by and I asked him if the catfish they were serving were Gafftop and he replied yes, they are catfish.


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

I think many people don't think to keep them simply because they are slimy and truthfully not much of a challenge to catch, but after eating it myself I won't let a decent one go if he hits the deck!


----------

